# Omas pride



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

any opinions on this diet?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed a similiar type product and it's nice to add to the kibble for some flavoring and extra protein. I wouldn't use it as a main diet though.

This is what I give lucy:

Stella & Chewy's - Stella's Super Beef Freeze-Dried Dinner


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I don't use the Oma's Pride mixes but I do use their RMBs and MMs on a regular basis. There is a pitbull rescue group here that I combine my bulk order with, along with a few other individuals -- they get about 90 cases of the chicken mix every other month and they are very happy with this diet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've used Oma's. It's ok, I tend to like Bravo better because I like their salmon


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have used both and have a friend that was a distributor for Omas but switched to Bravo for the same reason I did - I think the quality of their products is better.


----------

